# Annabelle's pictures



## annabelle (May 21, 2012)

Some photos of my little collection, I'll be updating it as it grows. 

What better way to start off than with my first tarantula.
This is my Brachypelma albopilosum 
0.1.0

















Avicularia versicolor
0.0.1

















Paraphysa parvula
0.1.0

















Brachypelma vagans
0.0.1

















Brachypelma smithi
0.0.1

















Grammostola pulchra
0.0.1

















That's it for now! I'm looking forward to updating this.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## matt82 (May 21, 2012)

Fantastic pictures of a very nice haul of Ts there Annabelle!  To be honest I love all of your photos here and the Ts in them, but the P. parvula and A. versicolor are my favourite of your Ts - both beautiful examples of their respective species.


----------



## annabelle (May 21, 2012)

Thank you very much, Matt!  My A. versicolor and P. parvula are some of my favorites too, well I guess all my t's are my favorites, but they're the most fun to feed!


----------



## Artaeshia (May 24, 2012)

Aw your B.albo is adorable. And your B.vagans looked beaut after that molt! And your Versi is lush, to be honest all your T's are lovely and can see they're well looked after


----------



## Bosing (May 31, 2012)

cool pics! love the parvula!


----------



## annabelle (Jun 2, 2012)

Thanks everyone! 

My B. vagans FINALLY molted again!

Before:






After:





They're trying to steal my penny! 

I'll get more pictures when they're hardened up more! 
My B. albopilosum should be molting within a few days.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annabelle (Aug 8, 2012)

My B. albopilosum. "Ponyo" 
She is getting so big!






My G. pulchra, Salem is getting big aswell. 










Thrilled to see she is a female.











My A. versicolor, Atlas. 





He's in pre-molt now. 






My sweet B. smithi, Aztec.





Her molt under the microscope. Pretty sure this means female! Wasn't expecting to see anything at this size.






My B. vagans is a confirmed female now...






Two new additions...






2nd instar LP... His name is 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 (Yep. His name is the unpronounceable Prince logo.)





Super cute! 





He's about to molt.






And a cute Chaco sling... 





Molted last night with a slight complication...





Tough little guy ended up casting off his leg!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## derp105 (Aug 8, 2012)

Nice T's, man I want all of those, just more stuff to put on my wish list.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annabelle (Aug 8, 2012)

My LP just molted into 3rd instar! Gained a good amount of size considering how small he was before...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annabelle (Aug 16, 2012)

My Avicularia versicolor molted and gained his adult coloring on 8/14/2012
Pretty sure this is a male.
Isn't he cute? I'll take more photos when he's hardened up completely.






3rd instar Lasiodora parahybana sling






My female Brachypelma albopilosum eating a roach.






My little 1.5 inch Brachypelma smithi sling is in pre-molt, look how fat she is!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Uluru (Aug 19, 2012)

Great pics and very nice T's !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RyTheTGuy (Aug 19, 2012)

I like your pictures and Ts are very nice. The Brachypelma albopilosum shot I love it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annabelle (Aug 21, 2012)

0.1.0 My "docile" B. vagans! Love this girls attitude! "Ichabod"






0.0.1 G. pulchripes "Betelgeuse"






0.1.0 P. parvula "Phoebe"






1.0.0 A. versicolor "Atlas" sporting his brand new grown-up colors.











0.1.0 B. smithi FINALLY molted. "Aztec"





Post molt





Her spermathecae under the microscope

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RyTheTGuy (Aug 21, 2012)

B.smithi is about to get the orange soon! Congrats!


----------



## annabelle (Aug 21, 2012)

RyTheTGuy said:


> B.smithi is about to get the orange soon! Congrats!


Yeah, I know! I've been waiting to see that orange come in for a year and now it's just barely starting to show through! Thanks!!


----------



## MarkmD (Aug 21, 2012)

Very nice T's and pics, I just had my LP molt about 45mins ago it was amazing, I like your B,smithi mines still has no colour yet.
keep posting pics thayr good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annabelle (Sep 9, 2012)

My G. pulchra













[video=youtube;ms6ek5vDX7k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ms6ek5vDX7k[/video]













My LP



















Random pictures...

A. versicolor... Nobody tell him he's not a pokie! You'll hurt his feelings!







Yummy!







B. albo







Nice to meet you!







My not so nice B. vagans













And my cute little 7-legged G. pulchripes who should molt soon.. I wonder if she will regenerate her leg all the way!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Legion09 (Sep 9, 2012)

Great pics and gifs!  Looks like your Lp and mine are on a similar schedule...lol.


----------



## annabelle (Sep 9, 2012)

Legion09 said:


> Great pics and gifs!  Looks like your Lp and mine are on a similar schedule...lol.


Hahaha thank you! LP are awesome! I can't wait to see mine grow big!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Sep 9, 2012)

I really like those gifs...wondering if one would work as avatar, but I think not.


----------



## annabelle (Sep 9, 2012)

Storm76 said:


> I really like those gifs...wondering if one would work as avatar, but I think not.


Thanks! I doubt it would work, but it doesn't hurt to try.


----------



## annabelle (Jan 24, 2013)

0.1.0 B. albopilosum
















0.1.0 B. smithi











1.0.0 A. versicolor

















0.1.0 G. pulchra






0.1.0 B. vagans











0.1.0 P. parvula






0.0.1 L. parahybana











0.0.1 G. pulchripes






0.0.1 A. purpurea

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Scorpendra (Jan 29, 2013)

Your Ts are always so cute, Annabelle!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annabelle (Jun 19, 2013)

Albopilosum.






My purpurea. She's molted since this photo was taken. Her adult colors are coming in nice.






Leggy LP!






New PZB sling. Thanks Rob! (Scorpendra)






 0.1.0 Nhandu coloratovillosus. (She has a bit of a wonky leg.)






Versi






My smithi. She's come a long way since that first photo I posted of her, eh? 






Hidey vagans after molting.






Ah, there she is!






Thirsty coloratovillosus!






Grammostola pulchra






Pulchripes!

I love my T's!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76 (Jun 19, 2013)

Isn't that the pulchra that vehemently tried to pick up the waterdish to place it somewhere completely different?  Nice new pics!


----------



## annabelle (Jun 19, 2013)

Storm76 said:


> Isn't that the pulchra that vehemently tried to pick up the waterdish to place it somewhere completely different?  Nice new pics!


Thanks! Haha.
Every time I fill my pulchras dish, she knocks it over, puts it some where weird, then buries it. EVERY TIME! 
In that photo I happened to catch her in the act. She's a weird little girl! Love her.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

